# Oriental Aquariums --Crypt list



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

For those that don't know, Oriental Aquariums produces a large variety of Cryptocorynes for export. If an LFS or mail order site imports plants from this company, then you can most likely special order/order these from that store:

Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne becketii
Cryptocoryne ciliata
Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosa Nervis' (i.e. 'Pink Vein')
Cryptocoryne cordata v blassii
Cryptocoryne cordata v siamensis
Cryptocoryne balansae
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne griffithii
Cryptocoryne longicauda
Cryptocoryne lingua
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne lutea
Cryptocoryne petchii
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne undulata
Cryptocoryne usteriana
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Broad Leaf'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Chameleon'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green x Tall Form'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Cryptocoryne wendtii x hybrid
Cryptocoryne x willisii

Lagenandra ovata
Lagenandra thwaitesii

A list just for those crypt nuts wondering how to get/find that one last crypt! 

Carlos


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

They sometimes do not have many of the rarer ones.
But it'd be nice to get a dozen of each species.

I want some of that pink vein cordata. I've had chances in the past but they were over 75$ each and no chance they'd make it intact.

these are worthwhile to import if they ever get them /have them in.

Cryptocoryne griffithii 
C. cordata "pink Vein"
Cryptocoryne longicauda 
Cryptocoryne parva 
Cryptocoryne pygmaea 
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis 
Cryptocoryne usteriana 
Lagenandra thwaitesii 

Group buy?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Robert Hudson has C. parva listed as a regular on his site (Aqua Botanic). 
Shawn Prescott has C. nuri and C. parva and C. usteriana on his site(FishVet.com). I think Robert H has C. usteriana, too. 

Tom, if I had two C. nuri plants, I would send you one, but I only have one miserable little plant. At least it is not shaded now, and so I am giving it the best submersed conditions I can. 

Some others to add to the wish list:
C. keei----said to grow well submersed. Looks like C. bullata with orange-brown color to the leaves in good light. Much easier to grow than bullata. 
C. hudroi----Like usteriana, but shorter? Said to be another good aquarium plant. 
C. yujii----Said by Jan Bastmeijer to be easy to grow. I don't know whether or not this includes submersed growth. Has a spectacular white flower with a purple spot on the throat.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Carlos, do you actually buy your plants from Charley or since you're good friends he just sends you a couple of stems?


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Robert Hudson has C. parva listed as a regular on his site (Aqua Botanic).
> Shawn Prescott has C. nuri and C. parva and C. usteriana on his site(FishVet.com). I think Robert H has C. usteriana, too.


I'm convinced AB and Fishvet.com are buying from the same supplier. Robert as much as posted that in regard to nana petite, but without actually naming the other retailer.

I would love to find some C. bullosa somewhere.

I just made a buy a week ago of R. rostrata from Charley, first time I've dealt with him. It came quick 'n' relatively cheap for a rare plant. I think I'll ask him for a crypt list.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

aquaverde,

Robert, fishvet, and Charley all import plants from Oriental Aquariums. It is no secret that Robert's petit nana also came from Oriental.  
I have the import list for Oriental Aquariums, and many of these species are only offered by them in the US.

Carlos


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

The good thing is that when nthey are getting stuff from there and all are asking for certain plants, CRYPTS in particular! the chances of those occasional plants making it in to the USA increases a lot.

We had some C hudoroi come in from Japan but the person declared the plants and they promtly destroyed them without any judgement on the matter and the person lost 200$ worth of plants asap.

Jan got nailed when he brought a huge number of plants over and they my name on many of them!!!
That really made me furious.

Meanwhile huge numbers of horticulture plants are imported with far less scrutiny.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have gotten nuri from Shawn a couple times, and was very unsure if it was the real thing, which is why I never stocked it from him.

I work with Fishvet to import from Oriental. Charley works with some other importer. At one time I also worked with an importer called the Source Agency. We all pretty much have access to the same plants within the same price range, however, Oriental Aquarium is so difficult to work with it is always very hit and miss as to what you will get and the quality of the plants. One week I may be able to get one particular plant that Charley didn't get, or vice versa.

I have been trying to get C longicauda from Oriental for three years now... it's still on their price list, but it has never come. BTW, I have been trying to get their new hybrid cryps, but not only are they not available, but they tell us they have not even assigned prices to them yet. Very frustrating.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I just bought some C. Parva from Aquabid, but would love to get my hands on a lot of the other ones from that list!


----------

